# LaCimbali m31 upgrade



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

From this http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33630-LaCimbali-M31-Dosatron-and-Carimali-grinder

To this. Photos added. Wood is canadian wallnut, it used for panel and portafilter handles.

Opted for Cunill Luxomatic grinder.. 500w motor is way to mutch.. grinds 9g in 2.1s 17g in 4.3s and is prety fine grind. Upseting thing is that it is never 9g on spot.. it warry from 8.8g to 9.4g.... thats annoying. Yet grinder is very quiet and quick.


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks great, nice addition to your bakery


----------

